# new wheels



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

BONZE BITCHES.



















Paid 350 for them with the BF Goodrich g force sports mounted on them

about 65% tred left.

These will be the winter wheels/dyno, if not the perminat wheels except for shows when the racing harts will be on there. Hopefully the ride with be a bit better, they're a 40 series tire, I think whenever they get replaced I'll up it to a 45.

16" wheels at 16lbs a piece. I'm not sure how much the harts weigh, but I'd say that the mounted with a tire, they'll close to 10 lbs heavier then the rotas.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they look good and that is a killer deal. may i reccomend some brake dust repellent


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> they look good and that is a killer deal. may i reccomend some brake dust repellent


cleaning them is going to suck as I can reach my hand into the harts and clean every part of the wheel (that includes between the caliper and wheel)


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

i have not used one myself, but i know some people that had luck with the drill mounted buff balls. great looking wheels, decent price too.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Russell said:


> i have not used one myself, but i know some people that had luck with the drill mounted buff balls. great looking wheels, decent price too.



the main problem will be cleaning the inside part of the wheel while they're on the car. Reaching inside the wheel with a drill might scratch the wheel so thats a nogo.

I just hope I don't have any problems since my car is gonna sit about another 2" lower (don't want to raise the coilovers any more so I don't get a big wheel gap.

I'm gonna go have them checked to make sure they are balanced tommorow and I'll have them put on so I'll have some pics of them on the ride then.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

dirty car, its raining get over it, I did.



















I can really tell the difference on launching, car feels like its been set free.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Looks good.... :thumbup: what's up with the black on the fuel door....please don't tell me that's a carbon fiber sticker...


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Zac said:


> they look good and that is a killer deal. may i reccomend some brake dust repellent


There is such a thing as brake dust repellant ??


I usually just wash my rims with car soap, water and a brush....about once every 2 weeks, i take the time to take the rims off and clean the inside part..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> Looks good.... :thumbup: what's up with the black on the fuel door....please don't tell me that's a carbon fiber sticker...


no no no no no.

Its real carbon Fiber overlayed on top of the gas door.

The guy that makes them doesn't have any for any nissans right now, but here he is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/98-0...ewItemQQcategoryZ33642QQitemZ8008998196QQrdZ1

Also, for those who havn't seen them, here is a comparision of what is normally on there










Those 16's have insane wheel gap, I can even fit my hand between the tire and the fenderwell.


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

you going to keep the wheels in the recent post? im assuming you are keeping both, one winter and the other summer? lookin good!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i usually like what you do with your cars, but these wheels kill the look of your car. i would paint them black, or something so that they somewhat matched the car.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bronze goes very well with most colors actually.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i usually like what you do with your cars, but these wheels kill the look of your car. i would paint them black, or something so that they somewhat matched the car.


I'm gonna have to disagree 100%, those wheels make the car look even better. The pure hottness.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Russell said:


> you going to keep the wheels in the recent post? im assuming you are keeping both, one winter and the other summer? lookin good!


yeah correct did you read or just look at the pretty pics? 

Thanks for the comments, good or bad.


----------

